# Painting established tank stand



## JaybieFromTheLB (Dec 4, 2013)

So I have two aquariums in my room (60 gallon and 29 gallon) and I'm aiming for the modern look and having two wooden stands arent cutting it. I want to paint the stands but only from the visible areas. Would this be able to accomplish without having to remove all my fish and water from my tanks? If so, how do I go about doing this?


----------



## TangibleTetra (Jun 22, 2014)

What about linning the bottom of the tank with painters tape (idk what its actually called). Its green and it is used when painting your walls to you dont get paint on the base bordes and doors. It wont leave marks on your tank but it will protect the tank from getting paint on it. Maybe throw some plastic bag or cover on the floor and tape that almost under the stand to avoid getting paint of the floor. Just make sure your careful and get a ragg of some sort to wipe up paint incase you get some in a unwanted place. Honestly you might save yourself a ton of trouble if you just take the fish and water out and remove the tanks from the stands.


----------

